# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Anne Frank

## Hylja

Anneliese Marie Frank (lexo: Anëlisë Marri Frank, shkurt: Anne Frank) lindi më 12 qershor 1929 në Frankfurt am Main; vdiq në fillim te muajit mars të vitit 1945 në KZ Bergen-Belsen(lexohet-KeZe Bergen Belzen). Ishte një femër gjermane-hebreje, që ishte fshehur me familjen e sajë në Amsterdam, në kohën nacionaliste, por që nuk arriti t'i shpëtojë vdekjes (qe vrarë) para mbarimit të luftës. Anne Frank u bë e njohur me ditarin e mbajtur gjatë periudhës së fshehjes. Së shpejti pas ardhjes së Adlof Hitlerit në fuqi, babai i saj vendosi të shpërngulet në Holandë.


*Jeta dhe Ditari*
Në vitin 1939 filloi Lufta e Dytë Botërore dhe në vitin 1940 Gjermania pushtoi Holandën dhe së shpejti filluan të aplikojnë ligje anti-hebrenje. Babai i saj i frikësuar për familjen e tij, bisedoi me disa persona te cilët bashkëpunonin me të në biznesin të cilin ai kishte, që ta vazhdojnë biznesin në një vend sekret deri sa të përfundonte lufta. Ata shpresonin se lufta do të përfundonte së shpejti, por nuk ndodhi ashtu. Atyre iu desh të qëndrojnë 2 vite me radhë në vendin ku fshiheshin. Disa muaj përpara se familja Frank të fillonte të fshihej Ana fitoi një ditar për ditëlindje. Ajo e quajti ditarin e saj "Kiti" dhe shkruante në të gjithçka çka i ndodhte asaj dhe familjes së saj. Edhe pse Ana ishte një vajzë e re, ajo dinte të shkruante bukur dhe kishte një deshire te madhe që të bëhej shkrimtare.

Ana tregonte cdo gje per ato dy vite te fshehura ne erresire dhe plot frike.

Edhe pse askush nuk e di saktësisht se ç'ka ndodhi, pas dy vjet e gjysmë te fshehur dikush u tregoi nazistëve për vendndodhjen e familjes Frank. Nazistët erdhën në vendin ku gjendeshin Frankët i morën ata dhe i dërguan në një kamp përqendrimi. Miep Gies mikeshë e familjes Frank e gjeti ditarin e Anës dhe e fshehu në një vend të sigurt pasi që shpresonte se Ana do të kthehej pas përfundimit të luftës mund ta merrte përsëri ditarin e saj. Por kjo gjë nuk ndodhi. Pasi që nga familja Frank mbijetoi vetëm babai i Anes, Otto Frank. Gruaja e tij u vra në Auschwitz. Ana dhe motra e saj me e vjetër vdiqën nga nje semundje e pasherueshme në kampin e përqendrimit Bergen-Belsen vetëm disa ditë përpara se të lirohej kampi.Si fillim vdiqi Margoja (motra e Anës), me pas Anna.

Otto Frank (babai i Anës) me sugjerimin e disa miqve të tij lejoi që ditari i vajzës së tij të botohej. Kështu që ditari i Ana Frank u bë një ndër librat më të lexuar në botë. U përkthye dhe u botua në 70 gjuhë të botës. Shtëpia ku ishte fshehur familja Frank në Amsterdam sot është e hapur për vizitorët.

----------


## Hylja

*Arrestimi*
Anna u arestua me 4 gusht të vitit 1944 nga Polica Gjermane sepse u zublua nga Polica Sekrete Gjermane(Gestapo) se ajo ishte me origjin Cifute dhe polica e dergoi menjehere ne kampin e perqendrimit Bergen-Belsen i cili ndodhej në veri të Gjermanisë ku ajo thuri ditarin e saj i cili pershkruante vuajtet e njerzeve në atë kamp dhe familjes së saj.

*Vdekja*

Memorial i Anna Frankut
Për Ana Frankun nuk dihet një datë e saktë se kur ka vdekur por supozohet se vdiq në fillim të marsit të viti 1945 pas një epidemi e rënde që kishte rëne në kamp më von me 15 prill të vitit 1945 në një varr masiv në veri të Gjërmanisë u gjetë trupi saj dhe familjarëve të saj dhe ditari dhe disa dokumete të rendsishme përfshir ditarin personal të saj u gjuten ne Arkivat e Kampit.


Wikipedia

----------


## Hylja

Ditari i Anna Frank eshte nje nder me te famshmit por nuk eshte i vetmi. Gjate Holokaustit pervec Anne-s, u zbuluan  edhe ditare te tjere. 
Nje ditar nga Rutka Laskier eshte publikuar me 2007. Ditar te tjere nga Elizabeth Kaufmann, Eva Heyman, David Wdowinski jane te arkivuara ne Yad Vashem dhe Muzeun Memorial te Holokaustit.
Ka edhe kujtime te pa numerta te cilat jane shkrujatur gjate apo menjehere pas luftes, jo domosdoshmerisht ne formatin e ditarit.

----------

